# T-37 central machinery jointer manual



## lnmays (Feb 9, 2012)

can someone help me to download a manual for my T-37 8" central machinery jointer?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You need the 5 digit model number to locate the manual, blades or parts.


----------



## lnmays (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks mike, I just now checked it and it says Mod. T-137 and serial # 861868


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is the parts list for your T-137. HF does not have the manual but the 6" manual will give you set up information that should be identical. I also included a PDF about building a jig to sharpen your blades.


----------



## lnmays (Feb 9, 2012)

Mike said:


> Here is the parts list for your T-137. HF does not have the manual but the 6" manual will give you set up information that should be identical. I also included a PDF about building a jig to sharpen your blades.


Mike, Thanks so much for the info., this should get me going. Larry


----------

